# They should have picked a different name



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

Coordinated animal poaching crew in Ventura County busted by Fish and Wildlife


Six people are in custody and a seventh is being sought by authorities after California Fish and Wildlife game wardens busted an alleged poaching ring that spanned several years and involved the co…




ktla.com





Poachers tell game warden that they are “the E-bike crew from Oxnard.”


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

Keep an eye out for the Ventura County seized property auction.


----------

